# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  New worldwide Launch get in FAST

## megafast

A fantastic worldwide company called the Getaway club has just launched. 
http://www.getawayclub.net/megafast/...pensation.html 


If there are people who are having trouble getting 2 people then all you have to do is let me know and I will give you 2 people 

I will quickly give you an overview 

There are 4 mini 2 by 2 matrix each board each holds ONLY 7 positions (for example u get 2 people and they get 2 people each then you have just cycled and got $50 and you then cycle into board 2 ect, itÃ¢â¬â¢s that easy) 
Board 1 once you cycle out you get $50 
Board 2 once you cycle out you get $200 
Board 3 once you cycle out you get $2000 
Board 4 once you cycle out you get $10,000 

Then you get a free recycle back into board 4 to receive another $10,000 and so on 

Also you get a 5% bonus of all the people you personally sponsor and 4% of all that your personal sponsors, then 3%, 2% and 1% 

For example when you personally sponsor people by yourself or with my help when they cycle 
From board 1 you get $2.50 
From board 2 you get $10 
From board 3 you get $50 
From board 4 you get $500 

It is open now for you to get yourself a position 
For only $160 one time payment then you can cycle and recycle 

http://www.getawayclub.net/megafast/...pensation.html 

This is a worldwide opportunity for you, $160 you get a discount card so you can travel at discounts and get discounts off holiday accommodation, cruises ect PLUS by telling 2 people and they tell 2 people and so on you can earn great cash incentives. I WILL HELP YOU 

If you have any questions email me freecashtravel@yahoo.com.au 

Also let me know if you have signed up and what your user name is, I am here to help you. 
Cheers kelly

----------


## Dave A

I'm not sure what to make of the proposal above, but I did notice that megafast is member number 1000 on this forum!

We got to our first 1000 members  :Clap:

----------


## Chatmaster

Congratulations Dave and team!!! A well deserved milestone.

----------


## megafast

> I'm not sure what to make of the proposal above, but I did notice that megafast is member number 1000 on this forum!
> 
> We got to our first 1000 members


Wow I am glad the I am the 1000th member, even though I am from Australia
The  above proposal is a great way to earn extra income without having to work it, cost $160, only 7 member to one matrix board, when that is filled you cycle to board 2 and get $50, once board 2 is filled you get $200 then you cycle to board 3 once it is filled you get $2000 then you cycle to board 4 once it is filled you get $10,000 then you recycle back to board 4 and get another 10,000 and so on.
It works a treat, so if you have a egold a/c or visa then join and i will help you
http://www.getawayclub.net/megafast/...pensation.html

----------


## Dave A

I guess I should take a moment to comment on the actual post (although I'm sure you'll understand that I was pretty excited about us getting to 1000 members. There was a time when I was wondering when we'd get to 100...).

Probably the first thing I should do is warn megafast that this is just my opinion, and hopefully you can view this as constructive criticism that may help you in the future if you step back a moment and consider it objectively. However, you also have the right to totally ignore it and carry on regardless - I have little doubt if you carry on in the same way, you'll still get some results. I just think some changes might produce better results, or at least less resistance (I've already had some PM's suggesting I should never have released the post in the first place). Some people might hesitate to express their criticism in public, in this instance I sincerely hope you will see it as a service.

So here it comes... I hope you have strong stomach.

*The post.*
In my opinion, the introduction of your proposal to this forum is probably the best example I've seen in ages as to why MLM is a swear word in the minds of so many. The double size font - in red - the single track of engagement - the focus on the money; it is artless, back to front, and I'm sure for most, actually offensive.

Even if this forum seems to invite MLM approaches, do it with style. 

I have seen people turn every colour of the rainbow as the realisation dawns that the proposal that a moment ago seemed so attractive is actually an MLM reward structure. And this allergic reaction is ultimately not because the system is bad or it's a lousy product - the lack of finesse and the bulldog tenacity of the vast majority of people who are promoting MLM are the problem. Yeah, I know. Some people still buy, but you are p'ing off the vast majority who could actually be a perfectly viable market.

*The product.*
I like the idea. Savings on travel and holidays appeal to me. But it's a pity there isn't more information on that. After browsing through the website I must have missed any hard evidence that there are, in fact, real savings to be had. More information on that side of things would be much appreciated.

*The reward structure.*
I think I get it, although I'll probably be getting my calculator out tonight to crunch some numbers. (What can I say - I'm an analytical and it's in my nature). 

In summing up, on current information I can't help but wonder what the real goal of the organisation is - to move product (and to make money in the process) or just to move money (but unfortunately the product has to go with the deal).

I think some meaningful information on the product would help (in standard print, please  :Wink:  )

----------


## megafast

LOL
That was certainly a mouth full, but point taken.
i have worked on alot of mlm, some I have had success others I have failed and it wasn't because I didn't try it was because most people find it hard to recruit, believe it or not aI am a great recruiter, I may not do things the so called right way but I try and keep on trying, so if you are building a downline and you have people in your downline that can not recruit then they don't make money and the speed of the downline build slows.
Hence the reason that I liked the getaway club, yes the product you get for $160 is to have a discount card to recieve wholesale prices on flights and holiday accomadation ect which can be viewed in the back office. Which is nice to have but personally I don't care about that, as it is a way that companies can get around to offer a payment plan, because with out a product then it is classed as illegal.
So the product is a travel discount card, but the main reason people join is that they can make income.
They don't have to work or recruit as I will help to give people their downline as I am working this, also I know that if people see it work then they usually tell their family and friends.
So without repeating myself the top post explains it and the website also explains it.
So you all have a choice either ignore this thread, give more constructive criticisium, or join

----------


## Dave A

Nice post!

Thanks for taking the criticism on the chin, megafast. I know it's never easy. Good stuff!

I think the extra info also puts your proposal in perspective quite nicely. Thanks for that too. 

People can make an informed decision, which is closely related to why I ever opened up this section in the first place. The industry invokes way to many uninformed responses and flailing arms. This is my little attempt to try to adjust that.

----------


## Eugene

Concrats and many more! The 1000th member... wow.... guess the other million or so do not know what they are missing out on!

----------

